# Crotch Maple Knives



## Woodman (Nov 28, 2013)

Here's a couple of knives made by 2 customers who bought crotch maple. I took the knives in trade for wood. Clear finish. Both sold. This was a couple of years ago when I used to cut and sell scales. Now I just sell 2x2 and 3x3 blocks up to 12" long.

http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/MapleCrotchKnives_zps565cc4b5.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2013)

Those look nice, real nice.


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 28, 2013)

I really like the bottom one. Both are nice.


----------

